# Leibigs law of the minimum



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

found it looking up stuff for a coffee table thread...hope everyone enjoys.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_minimum


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 18, 2018)

A little dated but probably more important than ever. So many new growers dumping gallons of who knows what on their stuff and most miss the very simple truths.


----------

